# Distance Learning



## roxywoxy (May 30, 2010)

Hi! I was wondering whether distance learning is an acceptable course for a GSM application in the future? 

A friend wants to save money by studying through distance learning instead of going to Australia herself for the course. And then when she does finish the course, she hopes to apply for the General Skilled Migrant visa. Is that possible? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

roxywoxy said:


> Hi! I was wondering whether distance learning is an acceptable course for a GSM application in the future?
> 
> A friend wants to save money by studying through distance learning instead of going to Australia herself for the course. And then when she does finish the course, she hopes to apply for the General Skilled Migrant visa. Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks!


Whatever courses someone does, whether by distance learning or attendance, ultimately a qualification and experience is going to be required and first of all to get assessed against whatever line of occupation is trained for.
The list of occupations for immigration is being changed, a new SOL scheduled to take effect from July01.
Your friend can also look at the process she'll find from following links from
Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
The existing SOL is linked there and when the new SOL is shown, all the assessing organisations will be there as on
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1121i.pdf
Similarly, a new list of occupations as per A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information will be produced and that occupations on that list also has occupations and assessing info.


----------



## roxywoxy (May 30, 2010)

hi! thank you for your reply. on another note, i wanted to ask something else.
i was just granted my subclass 176 visa. 
my sponsor lives in tasmania, does it mean i have to stay there? i wish to work in melbourne.. as my nursing registration is there as well..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

roxywoxy said:


> hi! thank you for your reply. on another note, i wanted to ask something else.
> i was just granted my subclass 176 visa.
> my sponsor lives in tasmania, does it mean i have to stay there? i wish to work in melbourne.. as my nursing registration is there as well..


No, with a 176 relative sponsor you can live anywhere in Australia.


----------



## Wilson333 (Nov 4, 2013)

I would also like to inquire about furthering my skills by doing some distance learning with the Australian Nursing and Midwifery Federation (SA Branch). I'm thinking of enrolling with their Advance Diploma of Nursing program. Has anyone tried any online courses and if so, any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Jack Pollard (Nov 27, 2013)

The Start University’s exclusive, style of online is known as reinforced ‘Open Learning’. This means that you research on your own, either at home or wherever you prefer – studying, viewing or paying attention to content provided, doing actions and projects with frequent support from your instructor.


----------



## Susan Matthew (Dec 5, 2013)

*Susan*

Hi. I shifted to Queensland last month with my younger sister. Would like to know about higher part-time courses as I have to meet my ends. Any suggestions for distance learning courses or something?


----------



## Susan Matthew (Dec 5, 2013)

*Susan*

I heard about ITAD Group's professional online courses that range from Management, Business, and Healthcare to Engineering, at remarkably affordable price. You can avail the best discount offers this Christmas on the Qualifications, Diplomas and Soft- skills and make the festive season unbelievably awesome.


----------

